

Big Amazon AWS announcement coming tomorrow? - whyleyc
http://aws.amazon.com/register-livestream-cloud/?ref_=pe_undef

======
whyleyc
Any speculation as to what this could be ?

Scalable, instantly provisionable retail outlets ?

